# Help with Digital Cockpit



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I *think* I've gone over every possible combination and setting for the cockpit, but I can't find a couple of things:

1. Was trying to see if there's a way to get the time to appear in the center of the cockpit. (I realize it is in the multimedia screen.)
2. At one point I managed to get a large compass heading in the middle (not just the smaller "NE" that may appear up top), along with an image of the vehicle in the center. I just can't find that again - driving me nuts.

I have the 2019 "gen 2" digital cockpit, with the dedicated temp and fuel gauges on either side if that helps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1. Don’t think you can do. 

2. Turn on Nav on MIB, about halfway across bottom of MIB you’ll see an function icon with a map, a dash with an arrow. Tap that and the map will be on the MIB and in center of digital dash will be the compass. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks very much - you've been very helpful!

Last piece I can't sort out is the instrument cluster setting of "Auto" and "Classic". I'm not noticing a difference.


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

While we’re on the subject, anyone know how to change the driving information from extended period to since start on the digital cockpit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Thanks very much - you've been very helpful!
> 
> Last piece I can't sort out is the instrument cluster setting of "Auto" and "Classic". I'm not noticing a difference.


You’re welcome! I can’t recall, I’ll see if I can find out. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris_GTI said:


> While we’re on the subject, anyone know how to change the driving information from extended period to since start on the digital cockpit?...


Did your vehicle not come with an OM?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

After trying all possible options, I can't find a way to add a clock to the digital cockpit, however it looks like it depends on the version.

*This post* in the Jetta subforum explains it, assuming the first one shown is one of those offered in the Tiguan, and no clock. Other variants offer it. 


I'm still trying to figure out the difference between "Auto" and "Classic" in the digital cockpit settings, and will report back if/when I find something.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

phlegm said:


> ....I'm still trying to figure out the difference between "Auto" and "Classic" in the digital cockpit settings, and will report back if/when I find something.


What did you find when you read the OM?


----------

